# Charging current AC USB



## taepoong (May 7, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: ROM Update Utility (RUU)

Carrier:: T-Mobile

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.2.2 (JB)

Source:: 
Hi everybody,

Hope I am posting in the correct section.

I just installed AOKP JB MR1 MIlestone 4.2.2 on my I9300.
I actually wanted to adjust the charging current setting for USB/AC charging.

Apparently the Performance section has been removed in this release.

Is there a way in this release to adjust the currents or is there an APP that can manage this?

Couldnt find any.

Greatful for any kind of help.

Thanks,

YH


----------

